# How often do you take your toddler outside?



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

This is my eternal dilemma lol. I aim for "every day, no matter what" but these days we're lucky if we get outside 4 times a week. It's sad, really, and makes me wonder if I'm just bad at this or if everyone else struggles to get enough outdoor time!! I finally got better winter weather gear though!!!


----------



## mamamolly1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Four days a week is not bad at all! We go outside close to everyday-- but we live in California (bay area)-- so it's a bit easier than in many parts of the world. Granted, we're in the rainy season right now, so it's trickier. On a truly rainy day, we're probably not out long. But on a post-rainy day (like today), rain pants really help! But it's a whole other ball of worms if you're dealing with snow clothes, etc.!

[ball of worms: yes, I did just type that bizarre mixed metaphor. Oh well]


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

I feel guilty over this as well.

We are in the depths of winter here in NYC. No snow yet but its been bitter cold.

Miles (22 mos) does go outside everyday (at least weekdays) because I bring his sister to the school bus and we hang out for about 10-15 mins looking at cars, the train that goes by and the blow-up Santa that is outside of our co-op building.

I wish I could be more creative with it or have more mojo. With the limited amount of daylight, its been hard.


----------



## Madalyn (Jun 1, 2007)

We try to go out for about an hour every day depending on the weather. We don't go out in the rain or if it's super cold. I can't wait until after Christmas since he's got a push bike and big sand table coming from his grandparents.


----------



## petey44 (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are looking for some motivation to get out more often- get a dog!! We try to get out for a long time on the weekends, and even on weekdays in nice weather, but we get out for at least a short time every day, simply because we have to walk the dog (we live in an apartment so just letting the dog out in the backyard to take care of business isn't an option- there are several mandatory walks a day).

My DD is perfectly happy to run around for hours in the freezing cold/wind/snow/rain, I'm the one that's bothered by the weather!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

right now DD is lucky if she's outside more than a couple minutes a day getting in and out of the car. it's cold and snowy/icy, and we live in an apartment. it's too slick outside for her to walk much, and I'm having pregnancy back issues and having a hard time carrying her.


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

I wrote a similar post a few days ago...
It seems like a lot depends on the weather! I'm trying to relieve some pressure off myself. Just because I aim for everyday, doesn't mean I should feel bad if we don't actually make it everyday. I also have to remind myself that not allowing dd to watch tv is a major benefit thats just as important to her devolpment as going outside.
(ie, I know there are parents that let their toddlers watch tons of tv and almost never take their kids out for child centered activities... By comparison, I'm doing alright!!!)


----------



## nwatt (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been feeling really guilty lately for not taking DD out more. When the weather was warmer we went outside every day in our yard and went to the park pretty frequently. Now that it is cold we rarely go out into the yard. For awhile there was snow on the ground, which she didn't like because it made it hard to walk, and now that the snow has melted some, I just don't feel like it. Maybe this thread will motivate me to put her in her snow suit and take her out today. It is supposed to be above 40 this afternoon and sunny.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Depends on the season. Spring/Summer/Fall every day for most of the day (assuming its not cold & wet and raining... then no), every day. Winter? When its cold? Most days if only for a short while (less than an hour...). DS1 (3.5, nearly 4) goes outside still most every day for at least a little while to play in the snow. But ds2 just isn't super good at walking in the snow so its rarely for more than 15-30 mins. :shrug


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so glad to know it's not just me!!! It's been below freezing here for the last ~2 months and just the idea of getting all bundled up (only to come back inside or back home 5 minutes later because DS hates being bundled!) is really what prevents us from getting out more. We were doing great in the spring/summer getting out really almost every day but now it's dark so early too!

Oh P.S. we did have a dog (which did help us get out *a little* more) but sadly we had to rehome him so we won't get another 'til we no longer have toddlers.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

We also have a dog in a yardless condo, so we get outside at least three times everyday. Not saying that I enjoy getting outside at least three times a day, but that's the way it is. We also have just one car, which DP takes to work, so if DD and I want to go anywhere, we walk. No stroller, either, so DD actually walks. It's a great way to tucker her out and makes her sleep but better! Most of our destinations are within an half-hour walk (toddler walk ... actually only a few blocks), such as the library or family drop-in or cafes, kindergym, etc. My sanity is probably better for it.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

It's so hard for me to get out. I grew up in the Caribbean, so winter and I do not get along! We just moved and no longer have a backyard, but I try to go on walks with DD and let her roam a bit on the parking lot, stairs. It's bitter cold out there though, she doesn't care, but the lack of sun and the cold just turn me into a house prisoner lol

I do need better winter gear for DD and that's what I'm asking my MIL. I also need to find my hat and gloves or we'll never spend a decent amount of time outside. Things are a bit messy around here still, hopefully I'll find things before winter is over


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Not nearly as often as I'd like, but one of my New Year's resolutions is to get outside with DS and DD at least once a day, every day, barring extreme weather or other unfortunate circumstances. I actually love the cold and winter weather but it definitely makes getting out of the house with a toddler much harder.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

We try to go outside everyday, but when the cold wind is blowing hard my child just wants to hide and cover his face against me. I still go for a walk around the block with him in the carrier. He's now 13 months.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

DH takes dd outside daily, sometimes twice a day, even if only for 30 min at a time. He has to take ds to and from the bus stop, and he takes dd (15 mo) with him. When it's nice outside, dh and dd take a walk; when it's colder than -20 they drive to playgroups, the library, grocery shopping.

I find it's more difficult to stay inside then go out. You have to keep them busy or they drive you up the wall.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to take DD outside more often, but we do not have a fence (that will change after tax time $$$). Both the front and back yard need to be re-landscaped... not very safe/toddler-friendly. Besides, she wants to try to run away from me into other peoples' yards, or into the street, and I don't want to just play a game of chase all day. I love the outdoors, but I prefer to sit in the grass and read a good book or just relax and be "at peace" vs. running around. LOL. I took her out quite a bit in nice weather, but we had a miserably hot/humid Summer, and a very short-lived Spring and Fall. So, yeah, this time of year we are rarely outside for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I am guilty of not taking DD out as much as we should. But she doesn't like walking in the snow, so I don't push it. She just rides on my back and we walk places. The landlord just put up a fence though, so I'm excited to plant some grass in the yard (for lead safety) in the spring and just sit out there while she plays. She's never been allowed to do that because we didn't live in a place with a yard before.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

The poll did not have the option that is me: a couple times a week for a long time, plus a couple more times for a short time. So 4 days total, unless it is crazy raining. (We do not get snow in the Bay Area of CA, but rain- we get plenty of that!)


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Daily, as long as it isn't too cold. Length of time spent outside depends on temperature. We're outside for hours if it's -5C but only 20 minutes if it's -25C. If the air temp or wind chill is colder than -27C, we don't go outside. It`s just too cold then. Fortunately we've only had a couple days that cold so far. DS2 loves being outside in the snow, unlike last winter, so it`s made going outside a lot more enjoyable this winter.


----------



## anechka (Jul 4, 2009)

What upsets me the most is that majority of Americans do not dress appropriately for the winter and they do not dress their kids either. And this is why they are mostly staying inside. Please invest into winter gear - get yourself warm down jackets, gloves and hands and boots - same for kids AND GO OUT!!!! I just do not understand why so many people insist on staying inside in the winter. We live in Philadelphia suburb, and I take my kid outside twice a day for at least two hours. Granted, I dress her and myself appropriately. It is not even that cold here. I used to live in the Eastern Siberia where temps often drop to -*30C* and we were *ALWAYS* outside. We, kids loved, loved, loved winter!!!! There is so much fun to play with your friends in the snow. And here, in US winter landscapes are like a desert. My poor two year old daughter - who loves being outside - is so lonely. There are no kids outside between November and April. This whole thing makes me sick. I just do not get the whole thing. Why can't you all dress up and go outside? It is not like it is -40C here, it is at most -5C here, in Philly. How screwed up and unhealthy an American lifestyle is! I actually mourn my daughter's childhood in the US. The simplest pleasuresof life such as playing with your friends in the snow are absolutely unattainable in this country. Sorry, for the long rant. But this post really hit home for me. Please, go out! Dress up and go out: teach your kids to walk on snow and ice, teach them to love nature in all its mannifestations. Please do it for youreself and for them!!!


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I find THIS has been my biggest hurdle to getting outside. We live in a fairly temperate climate and I have no problem layering the kids on the few days it really is cold (or windy) but I don't dress myself and consequently don't want to stay out once we're out!!! I'm paying more attention these days and even overdressing myself - it makes a huge difference!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anechka*
> 
> What upsets me the most is that majority of Americans do not dress appropriately for the winter and they do not dress their kids either. And this is why they are mostly staying inside. Please invest into winter gear - get yourself warm down jackets, gloves and hands and boots - same for kids AND GO OUT!!!! I just do not understand why so many people insist on staying inside in the winter. We live in Philadelphia suburb, and I take my kid outside twice a day for at least two hours. Granted, I dress her and myself appropriately. It is not even that cold here. I used to live in the Eastern Siberia where temps often drop to -*30C* and we were *ALWAYS* outside. We, kids loved, loved, loved winter!!!! There is so much fun to play with your friends in the snow. And here, in US winter landscapes are like a desert. My poor two year old daughter - who loves being outside - is so lonely. There are no kids outside between November and April. This whole thing makes me sick. I just do not get the whole thing. Why can't you all dress up and go outside? It is not like it is -40C here, it is at most -5C here, in Philly. How screwed up and unhealthy an American lifestyle is! I actually mourn my daughter's childhood in the US. The simplest pleasuresof life such as playing with your friends in the snow are absolutely unattainable in this country. Sorry, for the long rant. But this post really hit home for me. Please, go out! Dress up and go out: teach your kids to walk on snow and ice, teach them to love nature in all its mannifestations. Please do it for youreself and for them!!!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

For me it's all about having something to do once we get outside. We have no yard, so if we don't have a destination, there's no point. We still do a few general neighborhood walks most days of the week, at least to walk the dog, but once it's too cold for the playground, it's hard to have a place to go. We do ice skate 1-2 times a week, and we try to ski a few times a year as well, so we have good winter gear.


----------



## Spring Lily (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't vote because none of the options fit!

We try to go outside for a least a little while most days. Sometimes it's just running around on the lawn for 10 minutes if it's cold, other days it's 3 hours of sand/water/bike play if it's warm enough. If it's cold and we're up to it, I'll bundle them up and go on a walk or we'll take the bikes around the block. It does depend on the weather though, because in the warmer seasons we're outside daily!


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

We do dress for the occasion, but a ice cold see breaze in the face still can hurt, and my 14 month old toddler just cannot move as well outside, when he's all bundled up. But he enjoys being carried around outside, and then we go to the library and hang out there.

Has anyone else noticed, that their littles ones can't breath when the wind is too strong?

On a calm and sunny day we are outside, even at -20C.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Anechka, I liked your comments, it is so true. We stay inside all the time, even though my ideal is to get outside. When you said teach your kids to walk on snow/ice, I had to laugh, I sure cannot teach her that. I've become my gramma on ice, and walk in those itty bitty shuffly i'm-gonna-fall steps. How does one walk on ice? I much prefer tromping through snow, I feel safer. It's embarassing to admit that, I'm only 35, but act on ice like I'm 40+ years older!

I voted once or twice a week for a short time, but even that's generous. Mostly we're inside. I will start today with at the very least a walk around the block.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

Teenytoona,

if you feel insecure on ice, those yaktrex or similar "spikes" for the shoes can be great. I use them, when I go through town while carrying my child, because I feel safer and don't want to slip with him on my back.


----------



## lari (Oct 25, 2010)

24 month old DS goes out with me almost every day. But in bad weather it's usually just to run around the barn while I clean stalls and do barn chores. I bundle him up and he's in a full snow suit, but his face and hands (usually because he's constantly taking his gloves off) still get cold after 20 minutes or so if it's in the teens or below. I can't imagine staying outside for hours with toddler's or younger. Their extremities seems to chill much faster than an older child's and unless all of their exposed flesh is covered they're going to get cold. If anyone has seen face masks for toddler's please let me know where I could get them. I frequently have to rush chores in the winter or go back out after he's gone to bed to finish.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lari*
> 
> 24 month old DS goes out with me almost every day. But in bad weather it's usually just to run around the barn while I clean stalls and do barn chores. I bundle him up and he's in a full snow suit, but his face and hands (usually because he's constantly taking his gloves off) still get cold after 20 minutes or so if it's in the teens or below. I can't imagine staying outside for hours with toddler's or younger. Their extremities seems to chill much faster than an older child's and unless all of their exposed flesh is covered they're going to get cold. If anyone has seen face masks for toddler's please let me know where I could get them. I frequently have to rush chores in the winter or go back out after he's gone to bed to finish.


I don't know how crafty you are, but I found a pattern for a toddler-sized balaclava on Ravelry: Wee Balaclava

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## boogaloo (Jul 4, 2010)

My rule is the day care regulation rule: if it's 20 degrees or colder, we don't go out. So he hasn't played outside in probably a month. I did find a great new indoor playground though. Too bad it's across town. Do what you can.


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm a wuss in cold weather, and I'm in Texas, so it's not that cold, but when it gets cold it often gets rainy which is just unbearable to me. But DS is only 2 and doesn't have a strong opinion on whether we go outside or not yet. I'm sure as he gets older I'll be more motivated to get out with him simply because he'll be asking me more I'm sure. Plus, I'm pregnant and I know I should be outside with DS exercising or whatnot, but I just can't get motivated. We do go out alot though, so we are outside, just not as much as we could be.


----------



## Laur318 (Nov 25, 2008)

you know.....I'd do everyday if I could get over this one hurdle. My neighbors (many with children) love to comment that I'm freezing the baby or my parents say, 'You took him outside? It was FREEZING today!' I know I dress him VERY appropriately with an extra layer just in case, extra mittens in case we lose them etc... I guess I don't like feeling that taking my boy to enjoy the frost is illegal and dangerous. I feel defensive and I barely have the energy to get dresses, let alone bundle both of us us, trudge out in the snow, and get crap from parents whose babysitters are busy with their kids indoors.

End rant,lol


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anechka*
> 
> What upsets me the most is that majority of Americans do not dress appropriately for the winter and they do not dress their kids either. And this is why they are mostly staying inside. Please invest into winter gear - get yourself warm down jackets, gloves and hands and boots - same for kids AND GO OUT!!!! I just do not understand why so many people insist on staying inside in the winter. We live in Philadelphia suburb, and I take my kid outside twice a day for at least two hours. Granted, I dress her and myself appropriately. It is not even that cold here. I used to live in the Eastern Siberia where temps often drop to -*30C* and we were *ALWAYS* outside. We, kids loved, loved, loved winter!!!! There is so much fun to play with your friends in the snow. And here, in US winter landscapes are like a desert. My poor two year old daughter - who loves being outside - is so lonely. There are no kids outside between November and April. This whole thing makes me sick. I just do not get the whole thing. Why can't you all dress up and go outside? It is not like it is -40C here, it is at most -5C here, in Philly. How screwed up and unhealthy an American lifestyle is! I actually mourn my daughter's childhood in the US. The simplest pleasuresof life such as playing with your friends in the snow are absolutely unattainable in this country. Sorry, for the long rant. But this post really hit home for me. Please, go out! Dress up and go out: *teach your kids to walk on snow and ice,* teach them to love nature in all its mannifestations. Please do it for youreself and for them!!!


Ok so I don't really know how to use my Christmas gift yet so I can't bold it but the part about teaching your kids to walk in the snow and ice sorta struck a nerve for me. My ds would. Not. Walk. In then snow until just this winter, two and a half years old. Teaching him to do so was impossible and he usually ended up in tears. Trust me, I tried to get him to walk so I didn't have to carry him AND his newborn brother to the van. I really never expected a kid not to even walk to the driveway at almost two. Anyway, sometimes it is easy for us to tell people how easy things should be for them/their kids when maybe we were lucky things worked out so well for us?

Eta: think I figured out how to bold









As for the original question I take the kids outside a couple times a week. I wish it were more often. DS2 is just barely walking and has a hard time crawling in his snowsuit. I was taking them with me while I went running in the mornings but DS1 would cry to walk and DS2 would just cry. We were taking em for sled rides, which they really liked but there is not enough snow now. Does anyone have any ideas? Any boots that would be easy for DS2 to walk in?


----------



## anechka (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur318*
> 
> you know.....I'd do everyday if I could get over this one hurdle. My neighbors (many with children) love to comment that I'm freezing the baby or my parents say, 'You took him outside? It was FREEZING today!' I know I dress him VERY appropriately with an extra layer just in case, extra mittens in case we lose them etc... I guess I don't like feeling that taking my boy to enjoy the frost is illegal and dangerous. I feel defensive and I barely have the energy to get dresses, let alone bundle both of us us, trudge out in the snow, and get crap from parents whose babysitters are busy with their kids indoors.
> 
> End rant,lol


Ha-ha, same thing. I get those comments as well. But I am Russian, so I can get away with it) People in my neighbourhood probably think that I am some crazy Russian mom who does not know any better. My husband even wondered once if they could call police on us. I mean, my dd is dressed appropriately, so why would anyone callthe police on us? It is not like we send her out in her summer dress. I was kind of hoping that when my neighbours saw us out in the street, they would let their kids out. My dd would often stay in front of people's windows where the kids she knows, live and she would call their names. That is how I did it when I was child. You call kid's name and the next second his parents let him outisde. Not a chance. No one ever came out to play with us. But you know what. I don't care what these people think; I am out with her every single day. Few days ago we got lots of snow; so yesterday she was walking or rather trying to walk in deep, deep snow. Falling down a lot, I would pull her up right; she makes few steps and falls down again. I laughed and she did too. I think it is important to show your kid that IT IS NOT a big deal when she falls down. When my dd falls down in the snow, she could hardly hurt herself: she is all bundled up and probably hardly feels anything) Of coures, ice is different thing.


----------



## anechka (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Ok so I don't really know how to use my Christmas gift yet so I can't bold it but the part about teaching your kids to walk in the snow and ice sorta struck a nerve for me. My ds would. Not. Walk. In then snow until just this winter, two and a half years old. Teaching him to do so was impossible and he usually ended up in tears. Trust me, I tried to get him to walk so I didn't have to carry him AND his newborn brother to the van. I really never expected a kid not to even walk to the driveway at almost two. Anyway, sometimes it is easy for us to tell people how easy things should be for them/their kids when maybe we were lucky things worked out so well for us?Eta: think I figured out how to bold As for the original question I take the kids outside a couple times a week. I wish it were more often. DS2 is just barely walking and has a hard time crawling in his snowsuit. I was taking them with me while I went running in the mornings but DS1 would cry to walk and DS2 would just cry. We were taking em for sled rides, which they really liked but there is not enough snow now. Does anyone have any ideas? Any boots that would be easy for DS2 to walk in?


----------



## anechka (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anechka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


O.K. No one suggest here that a young child would be able to walk on snow/ice as a "pro" during his first winter. It might take him one, two, three winters until he gets it. During her first "walking" winter, dd fell All . The. Time. I would try to keep her upright but many times this was not possible. So she fell and fell and fell... However, this winter she runs and walks much better. Clearly, practice paid off. Also, when she fell, I never made a fuss over it. I would sometimes let her lay down in snow for few seconds before pulling her right up. This seemed to calm her down and it made her feel more comfortable with her surroundings. Also, I DID NOT put snowsuit and snow boots on her when she was younger. Because all this staff is so heavy. I never wore that when I was child: so why would I put that awfully bulky clothing on her? I layered wool over wool or fleece over wool, and that keeps her warm without weighing her down. Also, wool is somewhat water repellent; so she does not get wet as fast. And of course, I got her warm boots (They were *ecco* and I got them at a thrift store) they were light and very, very warm.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JamieB* 


> Ok so I don't really know how to use my Christmas gift yet so I can't bold it but the part about teaching your kids to walk in the snow and ice sorta struck a nerve for me. My ds would. Not. Walk. In then snow until just this winter, two and a half years old. Teaching him to do so was impossible and he usually ended up in tears. Trust me, I tried to get him to walk so I didn't have to carry him AND his newborn brother to the van. I really never expected a kid not to even walk to the driveway at almost two. Anyway, sometimes it is easy for us to tell people how easy things should be for them/their kids when maybe we were lucky things worked out so well for us?


Yes -- my DS isn't specifically opposed to walking in the snow though -- he's opposed to walking at all, in any weather, when we're outside. Sometimes I can get him to walk to the car, but if we're outside just to play, he stands there & cries for me to pick him up. Carrying around a 2yo while both of us are in full winter gear is not only annoying, it's nearly impossible. I would love if he'd walk around or even sit in the sled & let me pull him, but he wants to be physically in my arms all the time, so it makes it very hard.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anechka*
> 
> O.K. No one suggest here that a young child would be able to walk on snow/ice as a "pro" during his first winter. It might take him one, two, three winters until he gets it. During her first "walking" winter, dd fell All . The. Time. I would try to keep her upright but many times this was not possible. So she fell and fell and fell... However, this winter she runs and walks much better. Clearly, practice paid off. Also, when she fell, I never made a fuss over it. I would sometimes let her lay down in snow for few seconds before pulling her right up. This seemed to calm her down and it made her feel more comfortable with her surroundings. Also, I DID NOT put snowsuit and snow boots on her when she was younger. Because all this staff is so heavy. I never wore that when I was child: so why would I put that awfully bulky clothing on her? I layered wool over wool or fleece over wool, and that keeps her warm without weighing her down. Also, wool is somewhat water repellent; so she does not get wet as fast. And of course, I got her warm boots (They were *ecco* and I got them at a thrift store) they were light and very, very warm.


We're not talking about his first winter here or even his second. My ds was fully walking in Januaury of 09 and refused to walk in the snow at all through all of 09 and the beginning of 2010. This winter is the first time he was willing to walk. And there was no practicing because he would not move. Literally just stood there. In fact, he was in daycare for a couple weeks and I pulled him out becaue I happened to drive by and he was standing completely still on the playground. I drove by and saw that he wasn't moving, drove by again, went to the bank and drove by again and he hadn't moved. He refused to move in the snow at all. I went and grabbed him off the playground but I still have terrible guilt over it. All I am saying is that teaching and practicing doesn't work for every kid and your posts make it sound like it might be hard to see that when it works out so well for you. For my i just had to give him time and not try to force it.


----------

